# How many lumens are you really satisfied with.



## Blue72 (Dec 12, 2007)

I know we all would love to have a light with the highest lumens possible.

But reallistically how many lumens do you really need to get most of your tasks done.


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, that depends on what "your" tasks are. For me, I need about 500 if I want to be able to do everything my day to day operations require. If I can exclude work, I'd say about 80-100.


----------



## scottaw (Dec 12, 2007)

When im indoors, 10 is usually just fine, if even overkill sometimes.

Outdoors, i like 60-100 usually too much over that is too much for dog walking, etc.

When im camping, i like to keep a light on it's lowest setting, or use a red light, keep the campfire eyes intact.


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 12, 2007)

I mostly use my lights for hiking in the woods at night / the 100 to 200 lumen range is perfect ( I use a lumens factory ES-9 or SR-9) I bring along a brighter light (300 lumen) in case I need to "spot" something...usually a coyote.

At work I have an E1L (30 lumens...perfect)

Great Question!


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 12, 2007)

100 lumens is more than enough for most my needs for hospital work. I dont get to use my lights outdoors much.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

Indoor: 10-60 lumens will work. 

Outdoor: 100 lumens nothing less.

Work: 60 to 700 Lumens nothing less.


----------



## Paladin (Dec 12, 2007)

My 40 to 50 lumen lights get the most useage. Even after several years a gen.1 Streamlight TL-2 LED still impresses me as the epitome of edc perfection.

When doing night hikes my constant-on light is often the new E2L Cree, always backed up with my M3 bezeled 2x18650 Leef body. The wife has been using a Pelican M3 running on 2x17500 fairly often because she likes the side switch location, but she carries an L1 Cree on a neck lanyard.

Paladin


----------



## Dantor (Dec 12, 2007)

for me, 100 is good for most things.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 12, 2007)

How many lumens is daylight? I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## Zenster (Dec 12, 2007)

While many here denigrate the multi-level lights like the L2D-CE/Q5, etc., I like them a lot because it is often when I just don't need the max level, and I enjoy the mega runtimes at lower levels while still being able to do what I want to do in the dark.

That said...

The most I think I'll ever need is the AE Xenide 25W at 1500 lumens. That's a "go to" light for when I have to answer a middle-of-the-night alarm call. I don't just want to see burglars, I want to blind them into submission.

Then for most other "long range" requirements, a Tiablo A9s (or 250 lumen variant) is about the most I need, because quite honestly, it can light up things that are too far away to see for me anyway.

For nice, bright "area" work, I think my new favorite is the MT-III. It's 600 lumens, but spread out nicely which makes it comfortable to see what I'm doing in a wide area rather than in a spot.

Beyone that, my smaller favorite is the L2D-CD/Q5 which is plenty bright for 90% of anything I really need a light for, but I especially like the low level settings. The low (12 lumen) setting is perfect for ambling around the house at night without blinding myself, and the medium setting (53 lumen) is more than I need for most backyard excursions.

So the direct answer to the original question of how many lumens I'm satisfied with, is: Probably 250 lumens is enough. As emitters become brighter in the future, I'd prefer that manufacturers pay a little more attention to designing reflectors that put any extra lumens in to better spill rather than trying to "out throw" each other with pencil thin beams.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> How many lumens is daylight? I'm satisfied with that.


 

 It's like saying nothing less than a Tank Search Light......


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 12, 2007)

90% of the time, 1-30ish lumens is plenty. If I need something higher than that, it's rarely over 100.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 12, 2007)

At night outdoors when I am just walking around 40-50 is just fine, but I like to have the option of 100+ at night. Inside around 10 is just right.



> While many here denigrate the multi-level lights like the L2D-CE/Q5, etc., I like them a lot because it is often when I just don't need the max level, and I enjoy the mega runtimes at lower levels while still being able to do what I want to do in the dark.


 
+1 Zenster


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 12, 2007)

When searching outdoors, in large open spaces I prefer to be at 2000-3000 lumens. But more is better.
Indoors it depends on how enclosed it will be. Sometimes 30 will do, sometimes 500 is appropriate.


----------



## Curious_character (Dec 12, 2007)

Everybody is popping off solid numbers. What I'd like to know is how you know with such certainty how many lumens your flashlights are producing?

c_c


----------



## LukeA (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm never satisfied.


----------



## fredb (Dec 12, 2007)

30 is about perfect for most of my daily needs.


----------



## Illum (Dec 12, 2007)

no numerical value currently available can be inclusive for what I'm satisfied with, it really depends on the condition of the situation or setting where the light is to be used.

in urban territority something like the fenix P1-CE does the job well, 
If I'm out for a stroll in the dark the inova X5 or the surefire A2 works well
I shower with the McluxIII-PD on low 
if I need to get up 2AM off my bed to make a greywater dump, the surefire M6 comes in very handy.

take the average of those lumen numbers and tell me what you think:naughty:


----------



## Khaytsus (Dec 12, 2007)

SolarMan said:


> I mostly use my lights for hiking in the woods at night / the 100 to 200 lumen range is perfect ( I use a lumens factory ES-9 or SR-9) I bring along a brighter light (300 lumen) in case I need to "spot" something...usually a coyote.
> 
> At work I have an E1L (30 lumens...perfect)
> 
> Great Question!



I still don't get this.. I walk in the woods with *no* light if there's some moon. Doesn't have to be a full moon, just enough. Much more enjoyable than stabbing around with a bright light.


----------



## dano101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Id say 100 if on a pathway or trail and 225-500 if in an open area. Where i live you need bright... When its dark its uberdark!


----------



## quatra2008 (Dec 12, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> How many lumens is daylight? I'm satisfied with that.




nice  i agree


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the point at which I started to think my light might be a little too much for practical use was between 60 and 100 lumens. I had a g2 that's plenty bright enough to do everything day and night, then started to upgrade it. Now it's dangerous really. haha. And that's probably the least bright I now own out of 20 or so. I like to spotlight things 1000 ft away, but I rarely need to. I guess if I had to choose one light to use for the rest of my life (god forbid), it'd be my g2 at 60ish lumens. 

g


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 12, 2007)

Indoors, 3-10 lumens (the low settings on any of my various lights)
Outdoors, 50+ lumens (the high settings on any of my various lights)


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 13, 2007)

Khaytsus said:


> I still don't get this.. I walk in the woods with *no* light if there's some moon. Doesn't have to be a full moon, just enough. Much more enjoyable than stabbing around with a bright light.


 are you sure youre a flashaholic? sure you can walk around in the semi dark...but wheres the fun in that? :nana:

anthing less then 100 on a 2xcr123 on hi is a no go...heck, anything less then 100 on single cr123 is a no go, unless its a longbow... 

anything above 100 on a AAA, is a MUST BUY!!! subject to shipping charges

Crenshaw


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 13, 2007)

My ML1 covers 99% of my needs, I think it's like 10 on low and 60 or so on high. I have a Lumapower M1 Cree, a D-mini w 18650 tube and a P1D Q5 if I need anything brighter but they are borderline too bright on high for the majority of my uses. Especially the P1D, that is one bright little bugger!


----------



## Akita (Dec 13, 2007)

:devil: My Romisen RC-F4 ( Around 120 lumens ) is the standard I measure all my lights against.

The 100-150 lumens range seems to be my favorite comfort zone for both indoor and outdoors.

My work takes me into some very dark conditions where anything less would be borderline dangerous.

Outdoors while hunting or camping...100 lumens is bare minimum.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 13, 2007)

I use a Kroma every night becasue I like its lower output performance. If I need a bright light, I am usually satisfied with a 100 to 125 lumen "out the front" rated light. Beam type is equally important as output for me though.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> Everybody is popping off solid numbers. What I'd like to know is how you know with such certainty how many lumens your flashlights are producing?
> 
> c_c


 

C_C: I would not say certainty when it comes to stating what lumen out-put we like/need/use. I'm going by what the manufacture has stated the products lumen out put is. 

Now, we all know the real lumen output is overboard on some lights and underrated on others. So when I say I want 60-700 lumens on an outdoor light I base it by comparing the following:

Say a G2 or 6P most would agree it is putting out some where near the 60 lumens mark or more. So I base it off of that when comparing lower lumen output lights. 

I will take my TL, M6 or ROP (HOLA) and compare those to putting out about 375 lumens, 500+ and way over 500 lumens. So comparing is what I think most are doing here.


----------



## paulr (Dec 13, 2007)

There's been a few threads computing how many lumens the sun puts out (it's in the gazillions). That's how many I use every single day when I do something outside during the daytime. If there's stuff that I find easier to do during the day using daylight than at night using flashlights, it follows that anything less than gazillions of lumens can never really satisfy every possible situation. 

That said, I find my 1x123 powered Cree lights (Mule Ti PD for flood, Fenix P1CE for throw, each around 60 lumens) to be enough lumens for most edc flashlight purposes. There are a few situations when I want something a lot more powerful but I get by without it. I have an SL TL3 Xenon which not that much brighter than the P1CE but is around 5x larger. The next step after that is my Mag85 which I still need to get back. After that would come either a fairly big spotlight, or night vision gear.


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 13, 2007)

Khaytsus said:


> I still don't get this.. I walk in the woods with *no* light if there's some moon. Doesn't have to be a full moon, just enough. Much more enjoyable than stabbing around with a bright light.


 
Are you sure you are _IN_ the woods? With a canopy of leaves or pine needles blocking the light?

My friends and I have done some testing ...

With a FULL moon you can see where you are going _if you are on a path._

Some of the places where we hike the "path" is on your GPS.

So, the light is really to see things that hinder progress (thick brush, that little creek you are about to step into, that root that is about to twist your ankle, etc...)

Sure, path hiking can be done with a little keychain led ... but where is the fun in that?

Maybe you use LED lights in the woods? That will ruin your experience because of poor depth perception and poor coloration.

_anyway...I too doubt your flashaholism!_

:welcome:


----------



## Germ (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently got a Fenix P1D CE Q5 with the orange peel reflector. I find it's medium that Fenix rates at 96 lumens to be just about perfect for walking around my suburban neighborhood and in the unlit areas just beyond the neigborhood. If I had to have one lumen setting that would be it. The light on this setting gives me a good field of view and enough distance where I feel I'd have time to react to something. It is also bright, but not what I would consider "rude" to others, unless you shined it directly at them 

While I could live with that amount of light, I also like to take along a 2x18500 Leef bodied light with a P91 lamp that SureFire rates at 200 lumens for seeing a little further. I could use a brighter light still, but I don't want to carry anything bigger.

Indoors the Fenix 96 lumens is probably overkill, but not uncomfortable.

Those of you that mention needing XXX lumens at work, please mention what that work is. I'm dying of curiousity, are they doing pre-flights on a 747?, forestry?, police work?


----------



## BVH (Dec 13, 2007)

702,000 Lumens is what it takes me to do my job with my light. Nothing less will do.


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 13, 2007)

Germ said:


> Those of you that mention needing XXX lumens at work, please mention what that work is. I'm dying of curiousity, are they doing pre-flights on a 747?, forestry?, police work?


 
I guess I should be embarrased to say:

I'm a pharmacist...but I should be proud to say...I have turned many a pharmacist on to this technique; don't use a magnifying glass...(you need to spill the pill into your dirty hand to look at it) ... I shine my E1L _thru _the amber vial and the effect is beautiful...

The light makes a shadow across a tablet (white tab with impression ID) that has an imprint ... showing the tablet ID as a dark color / shadow

I know...I'm a geek (or a genius!)

LOL! :welcome:


----------



## zespectre (Dec 13, 2007)

If I'm trying to find something in the tent at night while camping... 1 lumen 

But overall I like a 20-40 lumen range with about 120 lumens on tap. I've rarely -needed- more than that.


----------



## shinbone (Dec 13, 2007)

Satisfied with 15-60 lumens around the house and vehicle for mundane tasks, but when taking public transit at night, or walking in between, I want 100-200 lumens at my disposal. Ideally it would be a multi-level light, but still easy to operate and easy to mod as technologies improve.


----------



## SuRgE (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump in the night 1500 lumens minimum
Outdoor camping/hiking 100-200 lumen led
EDC 15-100 lumen adjustable led


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2007)

4.5 lumens (L0P SE low) was too much reading a programme in a concert hall.

30 lumens to 60 lumens going to the bathroom in the middle of the night.

I find the stronger spill of a 46 lumen L0D CE preferable to the 200 lumens of My Little Friend 3x3W while walking down a dark alley. There was streetlights on the street at the end of the alley so the extra throw of My Little Friend was not needed.

I live downtown, nearly everything is well lit. No need for a searchlight for spotting. Sigh.


----------



## savumaki (Dec 13, 2007)

SolarMan said:


> Are you sure you are _IN_ the woods? With a canopy of leaves or pine needles blocking the light?
> 
> My friends and I have done some testing ...
> 
> ...



I agree with *Khaytsus* since it's quite easy to navigate in the woods without the aid of a bright light which destroys your night vision. Agreed it becomes difficult with the new moon and a light source is helpfull (less is best) however if you need a light and 'paths' then perhaps you should not be there at night.
How many lumens? I believe you should carry at least two lights; one at the very low end and one near the middle.
Have fun and BTW I think ":welcome:" is inappropriate to Khaytsus.


----------



## Well-Lit (Dec 13, 2007)

_I'm pretty much satisfied with 10 to 40 lumens inside the house. 100+ lumens minimum outdoors at night._

_Bob_


----------



## Hodsta (Dec 13, 2007)

The 3lm/80lm TiPD-S suits me just fine for most EDC tasks, however this is as much about the beam shape as the lumens. 

80 lumens with the MCR20 reflector in the PD-S is of much greater use to me than 120 lumens in a HDS/Novatac configuration.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 13, 2007)

Emergency backup light (keys or pocket) 5-10 lumens
EDC - an ultra low and a 100 lumen top end
Emergency "dog got loose light" 200 lumens+


----------



## KenAnderson (Dec 13, 2007)

"Walking in total darkness" .08-1.0 lumens w/reflector or 5-6 lumens floody.
"Lighting up dark corners as I walk in the country" 3.0-6.0 lumens w/reflector.
"Looking for something in my house" 42 lumen floody.
"Lighting up dark corners as I walk around light poluted city" 42 lumens w/reflector.

Favorite floody lights, Ti-Mule and Zebralight H50
Favorite reflector lights Ti-PDs, Novatac 120P


----------



## crocodilo (Dec 13, 2007)

Low - 5 to 10 lumens
High - 50 to 100 lumens

For work, the helo searchlight (Spectrolabs Nitesun) is kinda nice...


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 13, 2007)

depends on what im doing
0.08 lumens on my EDC120p is great for stumbling to the toilet at 1am 
i find 15-40 lumens works best inside before bed (stumbling round after my fiancee has turned out the lights)
and outside i want 60 lumens minimum, preferably 100, which is the main reason i take my U2 with me if im going out after dark, the fact i can run the 18650 empty on high and it doesnt get overly warm (unless its still stuffed in my pocket)

my EDC lights are Novatac edc120p and Fenix P1CE all day everyday, sometimes a Fenix L0p hanging round my neck

if im out it night i carry that lot plus my U2 too
batterys get topped up regularly, once a week for the high use lights, once a fortnight for everything else


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 13, 2007)

At this point I can't see a need for more punch than my L1 Cree which is rated at 65 lumens. For a low level somewhere from 5-10 lumens seems to be enough.

Geoff


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess I look at things a little differently...

On the low end, I prefer to have enough lumens to produce a beam that is capable of around 20 lux at 1 meter in the hot spot and around 10 lux at 1 meter in the spill area.

A medium bright light, for me, would have enough lumens to produce a beam that is capable of around 5000 lux at 1 meter in the hot spot and around 3000 lux at 1 meter in the spill area.

A bright light, for me, would have enough lumens to produce a beam that is capable of around 35000 lux at 1 meter in the hot spot and around 15000 lux at 1 meter in the spill area.

The actual lumen values do not mean as much, to me. I find the beam shape and characteristics far more important.

Tom


----------



## 93Chevy (Dec 13, 2007)

65 is enough for me, for most tasks I used my light for. Whether it be changing a tire at night or looking for a penny that I dropped by my desk, 65 is more than sufficient. 

If I'm outside at night, such as camping, or hunting in the morning, I try not to use any light if i can help it in order to preserve my night vision.

Tim


----------



## NA8 (Dec 14, 2007)

Flashlights are like golf clubs, you need a set.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2007)

Good point, NA8. :thumbsup:


For indoors, 10 Lumens is adequate for me.


Outdoors, 10 Lumens is often *sufficient* to light my way.
Especially if i wanna' keep a "low profile", 
or attempt to maintain some "night vision".


But if outdoors has *hazards* . . . .


like *avoiding spiderwebs*, (fer' instance)

(ask me how i know!) 


i will want maybe 50-100 Lumens to spot 'em in advance.


Same goes for steppin' in (or avoiding) Dog Piles. 



And, of course, it's always comforting to have a BRIGHT mode
when you hear a "*WhatTheHellWasTHAT* ? ? ?" noise nearby. 

_


----------



## 276 (Dec 14, 2007)

i like 10-30 indoors then 160-200 outside


----------



## Brozneo (Dec 14, 2007)

up to 60lumens in the house at night, outdoors 100-400 lumens, on duty 500 lumens plus (need to light up dark alley ways and always good to light up unknown places - don't know what's around/hiding!)


----------



## Rzr800 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm _hoping_ that the RaidFire Spear is adequate at 5 lumens (200 hours).


----------



## nmanchin (Dec 14, 2007)

my turn!

how about an infinitely variable dial intergated into the body. from 0-500 lumens. whatever works best for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Dec 14, 2007)

Why stop at 500 Lumens? 1 to 5800 Lumens - the equivalent to a 50 watt HID. Now yer talkn!


----------



## nanoWatt (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know. How many lumens is in a 1.5kW Q-Switched Frequency Doubled Nd:YAG laser with a picosecond pulse?

Let me rephrase that. How many lumens to punch a hole in a razor blade (work function of the metal aside)?


----------



## slo-ryd (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Art Vandelay* 

 
_How many lumens is daylight? I'm satisfied with that._

nice  i agree

x2 

Isn't that what we strive for? I hardly ever need a flashlight when there's plenty of daylight.....

For every task I perform in the shop, about 100+ lumens seems to do the trick.


----------



## chakrawal (Dec 14, 2007)

As many as possible.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 14, 2007)

I have to remember that line.

Thanks!




NA8 said:


> Flashlights are like golf clubs, you need a set.


----------



## meuge (Dec 14, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> How many lumens is daylight? I'm satisfied with that.



Direct sunlight is about 100'000 lux. 

MRV, Deerelight, and other "throw" LED lights... usually don't do more than 20'000 lux @ 1m

Does that answer your question?


----------



## rtt (Dec 14, 2007)

Indoors: 10 lumens. Outdoors: 15-80 lumens.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 14, 2007)

Absolute zero lumen's!! when I'm asleep


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 14, 2007)

> At night outdoors when I am just walking around 40-50 is just fine, but I like to have the option of 100+ at night. Inside around 10 is just right.


 
Thats what I said before, but after careful consideration, I think I am going to build an ROP after Christmas. My EDC, a T-1 and P2D, is enough for any situation I will come across, but when I want to show off, never enough!:devil:


----------



## Khaytsus (Dec 14, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> are you sure youre a flashaholic? sure you can walk around in the semi dark...but wheres the fun in that? :nana:
> 
> anthing less then 100 on a 2xcr123 on hi is a no go...heck, anything less then 100 on single cr123 is a no go, unless its a longbow...
> 
> ...



I'm a semi-flashoholic.. Enough to keep me married, but with toys.

And I much prefer walking by the moonlight than wasting batteries. Besides, if I'm walking in the dark nobody noticed me, if I'm walking around in the dark with a bright light on, I can't see anyone else unless they're right in front of me.


----------



## Khaytsus (Dec 14, 2007)

SolarMan said:


> Are you sure you are _IN_ the woods? With a canopy of leaves or pine needles blocking the light?
> 
> My friends and I have done some testing ...
> 
> ...



Yes, I was talking about walking down paths in the dark. Not necessarily paved, or wide, or even obvious paths, but paths. Bushwacking obviously one would need a flashlight.

And yes, I use LED's in any light I actually use. I don't believe the hype about depth perception (it's all light...)

Don't need to welcome me, I've been here a lot longer than you


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 14, 2007)

For reading something in the 30-40 lumens range is OK if the beam is floody and smooth and even. (Lumapower is good for those, M3 or even the F1; Fenix P2D Rebel 100 will also work great at med mode).

More general indoors, getting to 60 lumens is nice. Add an F04 diffuser to great effect.

For outdoors, something like 60-100 lumens can work for mostly close range, and then 200+ with a good throwing light to look ahead (OK, I just described the Fenix T1 which has these two modes! The McGizmo Ti-PD-S also works great for indoors and close outdoors purposes because of its overall useability and lovely beam).

For outdoors where you want a BIG light effect covering a big area, I now like a 600 lumens output with huge flood (Elektrolumens 3xD Maglite drop in module with 3xSSC Seouls and 3x20mm reflectors).


----------



## f22shift (Dec 14, 2007)

80 out the lens
ceiling bounce indoors. straight on forward outdoors.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 15, 2007)

I also used to think 90 lumens was enough, then I bumped it up a notch to >500 lumens, now I somewhere in the range of >900 lumens and I love it. 

I work outside at night, and I need to be able to spot damage at 40ft. The spill I get from my 5 Cree XR-E's is great to light up the entire area, ant the nice large spot does the job. 

It's entirely up to what your use is. When I'm up close, 20-30 lumens is fine.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 16, 2007)

25 lumens, or less to perform most tasks comfortably. General preference is for something in the 100 range.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 16, 2007)

In the house at night...20 lumens with 200 a push away if needed.

In my dark store. 200 lumens minimum. After watching a scary movie and walking in my empty dark store...35w hid.


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 16, 2007)

For me 100 spot and 100 bright even spill works best. Now and again >300 would be useful.


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 16, 2007)

Khaytsus said:


> I'm a semi-flashoholic.. Enough to keep me married, but with toys.
> 
> And I much prefer walking by the moonlight than wasting batteries. Besides, if I'm walking in the dark nobody noticed me, if I'm walking around in the dark with a bright light on, I can't see anyone else unless they're right in front of me.



Huh? With a bright enough light you can see anyone in the range of your light's throw.

So do you also drive at night with the headlights of your car turned OFF?

Point made.


----------



## Khaytsus (Dec 16, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> Huh? With a bright enough light you can see anyone in the range of your light's throw.
> 
> So do you also drive at night with the headlights of your car turned OFF?
> 
> Point made.



Point missed.

Well, you sort of hit it. Yes, you would see someone in your throw. What about behind or off to the side? Are you seriously suggesting you're going to see better *all around* you with a bright light on rather than walking by moonlight? Unless you're waving your light around like a search beam, you won't.

I have driven with my lights off on full moon days for fun, but just for moments. However, there's a small difference here. I don't have to worry about other walkers hitting me at 45mph in the woods. Duh.

Guess what I carry when I'm out in the woods? P2D is on turbo in hand, ready to be turned on. Don't get all offended, I'm carrying a flashlight. Settle down, Beavis. Heck, last time I was out caching I carried my 4D TerraMag for kicks but just wound up being a pain. Can't stick that in your pocket.


----------

